# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool 2022.01.18.0, Kirin 710 UFS Remove FRP, Improved huawei ID MediaTek

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool 2022.01.18.0 Released Update Auto.*      *Update New Features*
- Now Kirin 710 memory UFS supported remove FRP for Testpoint 1.0 usb (STK-L22DV, STK-L21MDV Tested Done)
- The new function 1-Click remove huawei id cpu MediaTek for devices  have RPMB : 4MB Now Supported (Huawei MatePad T8 [KOB2-L09] Tested)
- Method new fix Oppo A54 Download not completed! Error Code 0x992566   *Added models*
- Nokia C10 [TA-1342] factory reset
- Nokia 7 Plus ]TA-1046] Erase FRP | Factory Reset | Flashing
- Nokia 1.3 ]TA-1205] Erase FRP | Factory Reset | Flashing (beta test)
- Huawei Y5 Lite ]DRA-LX5] Flashing | Change OEMINFO | Erase HWID | Erase OEMINFO | Erase FRP
- Xiaomi Black Shark Helo [AWM-H0] Erase FRP | Factory Reset | Flashing | Disable Micloud (Beta Test)
- Xiaomi Black Shark 4 Pro | 4S Pro [KSR-H0] Erase FRP | Factory Reset | Flashing | Disable Micloud (Beta Test)
- Xiaomi Black Shark 4 | 4S [PRS-H0] Erase FRP | Factory Reset | Flashing | Disable Micloud (Beta Test)      *All Guide Video Functions UnlockTool* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Download UnlockTool*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

